# xmas shopping



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi xmas shopping how much did you buy online/ shop


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Best present I have acquired so far was on line. It was for my wife - a subscription to MHF :lol: :lol: . She is now officially Mrs_Artona

stew


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Not been out shopping yet, will the shops be open this SUNDAY pm??? :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I normally shop in ... errr ... shops, but this year, most of it has been online. The good thing about this is that I can visit the shops, not worrying that I _have_ to buy something, but I _can_ buy something if I see it, because the important stuff is already done.

That having been said, I only have to buy for one or two 

Gerald


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We have been shopping locally to see what we want before we buy although we have bought some stuff online, last shopping for prezzies today, just some food shopping tomorrow now and thats it till 26th/27th.

Maybe spend a few pounds next year, need a new mobile soon, and more than likely some more goodiez for the van.

Can't spend too much coz insurance for car due in February and van due in March, plus have to get some travel insurance for next years travels, anyone know of reasonably priced good cover policy's??


----------

